# Comme quoi !



## DeviMor

Je ne comprend pas l'expression comme quoi quand elle est utilisée comme exclamation. Est-ce que vous pouvez m'aider comprendre et traduire cette frase:

Ah bin comme quoi!


----------



## DearPrudence

Bonjour 

Là, il faudrait une phrase avant pour pouvoir t'aider, car c'est une expression typiquement française bien difficile à traduire.
Larousse donne "*come vedi*", mais seulement dans un contexte, je ne suis pas sûre que cela marchera dans le tien.

En général, quand l'on dit "comme quoi...", quelque chose derrière est sous-entendu. Quoi ? Cela dépend du contexte.
Mais cela veut dire : "Cela montre bien que (tout est possible, j'avais raison,...)"


----------



## Elvire91

si può anche dire "purtroppo..."


----------



## itka

> si può anche dire "purtroppo..."


Je ne crois pas ! "purtroppo" veut dire "malheureusement"...


----------



## BuBBux

DeviMor said:


> Je ne comprend pas l'expression comme quoi quand elle est utilisée comme exclamation. Est-ce que vous pouvez m'aider comprendre et traduire cette frase *phrase (non è logico, mà è così in francese):*
> 
> Ah bin comme quoi!


 Cette expression est typiquement du langage parlé, il faudrait la suite pour pouvoir t'aider. Cosi da solo vuol dire tutto e niente ....
@ciao
BuBBux


----------



## Necsus

Il significato potrebbe essere forse quello del nostro "Come volevasi dimostrare!", che vale un ironico "Ecco, appunto!"? Dal Garzanti:
_come volevasi dimostrare_, formula con la quale si conclude una dimostrazione scientifica; anche espressione con cui si sottolinea, per lo più in modo ironico, un esito scontato, prevedibile.


----------



## Corsicum

Il me semble que « comme quoi » peut avoir plusieurs significations parfois opposées suivant le contexte :

Première signification , ce que l’on a déjà évoqué (_Come vedi) _:
Il traduit une constatation qui confirme ce à quoi on s’attendait, une démonstration CQFD :
_Tu vois, comme quoi, j’avais bien raison, je te l’avais bien dit, comme quoi ! ... on ne peut vraiment pas compter sur toi ! __(Come vedi, come pensavo)_

Deuxième signification :
Il traduit une constatation qui étonne et qui est à l’inverse de ce à quoi on aurait pu s’attendre.
On constate une preuve à laquelle on ne s’attendait pas « contre toute attente », une preuve du contraire, un "CQFD inverse".
Exemples : 
_Finalement, l’opération est une réussite, vraiment je n’y croyais pas, ça alors, __comme quoi ! il faut se méfier des apparences, on n’est jamais assez prudent ! (Come mai avrei pensato)_

_Les chiens ne font pas des chats, c’est bien vrai, comme quoi ! on aurait du se méfier ! (Come mai avrei pensato)_ 
_Tu vois il n’es pas si innocent que ça, comme quoi l’énergumène ! il cachait bien son jeu, comme quoi ! ... ça alors ! (Come mai avrei pensato)_
_Tu vois il n’es pas si innocent que ça, quand même l’énergumène ! il cachait bien son jeu, quand même ! ... ça alors !_

Je peux faire une erreur, mais j’ai l’impression que pour certains contextes _comunque_ pourrait correspond au sens ?

En fait la fonction du _« comme quoi »_ est toujours la même, c’est la logique de la situation qui en donne la signification. 
_Comme quoi _! le _comme quoi_ ne serait qu’un simple opérateur innocent, _comme quoi_ ! 

Ou bien je fais une erreur grossiére ! _comme quoi ! _…cela prouverait bien que je suis nul en orthographe ! …CQFD ou CQFD inverse ?


----------

